# Goldfish Pics [poor quality!]



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

Here are some pics of my tank setup. 2 goldfish in a 10 gal, to be moved to the outdoor pond in Spring and be replaced by different fish (guppies?).

Setup:
-10 gallon tank
-2 gold fish
-Penguin BIO-Filter
-Background = some picture of the USA I found in national geographic. :smile: 

Hoping to get a better camera soon, who knows...


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Well it's nice to know they will moving to a larger home. I'm sure they will be very happy with all that room to swim around in. Good for you!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice! They look like they're getting to be big :-D


----------

